# Dumb tourist's questions.



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

While fishing at Holden Beach this past weekend we got asked all the dumb questions that everyone asks but this one takes the cake..... We got asked " how does your line and bait get into the water, do you wade it out or do you throw it out ??? " We told him to hang on a minute and we would show them and then my brother made a cast into the surf, the tourists acted as if my brother had invented the cell phone. They went on and on about how clever that was. They hung around for about 30 minutes asking all kinds of dumb questions but we were nice and answered them all. My brother caught a shark that was about 15 " long or so and then they wanted to know how common sharks were at the coast and was that the reason we threw our bait out instead of wading it out. We told them the little ones were bad on your toes ...and that is why we quit wading or baits out. I was so glad to see them leave. I do not mind the normal questions of catching anything , when is the fish fry or are you guys fishing ? But that one has to be the dumbest one I have ever heard.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to print up some Tee shirts with this printed on the back

Ask me a question-$1.00
Answer an intelligent question- $5.00
Answer a really dumb question- $10.00


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

You could always ask them if they would like to try their hand at "noodling" for sharks!


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Haha nice. No shortage of stupid people nomatter where you are. Im going down in a few weeks, how was the fishing?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Tee shirt add on I just thought of....
Sing "When the saints go marching in"-$25.00


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

HStew said:


> I'm going to print up some Tee shirts with this printed on the back
> 
> Ask me a question-$1.00
> Answer an intelligent question- $5.00
> Answer a really dumb question- $10.00


Add this one to your shirt

Answer your question- sorry, you can't affor it!


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

This reminds me of the time a few years when I caught a baby shark on the pier one time and these tourists asked where I caught it.  Also, the most recent time I was at the beach I caught about a 3 foot sand shark and some more tourists asked the same dumb question and when I told them "in there" they turned white as a ghost haha and kept telling me I was lying it was hilarious.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

About that time the dumb tourist catches a 70 lb Cobia right beside you on a double bottom rig...


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I wish I could remember more of them right now. Need to start writing them down and making a book...or could just keep this thread going for a really, really long time.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Fishing was not too bad, blues, flounders and a few large whiting on Saturday and all blues on Sunday, except for 2 very large skates.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Stop laughing. These people pay my mortgage.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

They pay the rent at my Mom's place at the beach too.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

don't worry, you'll be paying for dumb tourist questions each time you can't drive in front of the villages on HI


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

jlove1974 said:


> don't worry, you'll be paying for dumb tourist questions each time you can't drive in front of the villages on HI


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

.....as long as they don't ask you to show them where those "cute little birds" are !


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

or where they can rescue the turtle nests, just like that movie with Miley Cyrus


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

surf rat said:


> About that time the dumb tourist catches a 70 lb Cobia right beside you on a double bottom rig...


I have seen this happen and could not believe it. The guy was using a walmart special combo and throwing a gotcha plug. He hooks up and fights the fish for at least a 30-45 minutes and up comes about a 50 lb Cobia. The guy thought it was a shark and was about to cut the line until some people helped him out and told him what it was. Meanwhile everybody that was fishing for Cobia were shaking their heads. This happened at the Point.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I personally like the weekend warriors that come into the bait shop and ask. "Hey where are all the fish at?" Really, are ya kiddin me? how bout askin where is a good spot to fish or could you suggest any spots to fish.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Had a guy ask me one year when I was reeling in a shark "Why did you catch that?" I simply replied "I didn't he caught himself".


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

this is the true origin of the "guppy" in the PGFA slogan,only a landlubbing tourist has the know-it-none to ask a man with a 12/0 loaded with 120# dacron holding a tuna head "whatcha feeshin fer mister?"


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Trolling isn't just for the internet. When someone really stupid comes along--and I don't mean just an average guy asking questions--give the craziest answers you can come up with.

"Well you have to understand that the ocean moves in cycles. There used to be thousands of great whites that moved through here back in the 1800's when farmers would drive their mules into the surf to clean off the parasites. They'd wait just outside the breakers to pick off the ones that got confused and went too far out. Even worse were the spot runs. See those little fish in my cooler, the ones I'm using as bait? When you wade out into the water, they come up and nip at your legs, leaving little tiny spots. But the problem is if too many kiss you, you'll get the runs...you know, diarrhea. They got neurotoxin in their little fishy lips. And that's why they call it "the spot run."

Wait a few seconds and then offer him an Imodium. "I take these if too many of them come up and kiss me. Watch your kids."


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Now those are 2 good ones.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

While fishing a few years ago on Avalon Pier in April, we had landed quite a few big drum. A touron walks up and asks where I caught the drum that I had just unhooked. I couldnt help myself.....I curled my index finger into the shape of a hook and inserted it in the corner of my mouth and said "Right here!"


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Good'en folks..

my problem is, being a Amputee, *Always the "question" is asked*
huuu , if you don't mind me asking,,, How did ya loose your arm?

I then go into My Infamous Shark attack Story when I was Swimming-Surf Fishing on the Beach Story....
Then tell'em i hoping to catch it, while i'm Pin Riggin off the end...  :fishing:

Parents ask how deep were you?
I answer, oh about knee deep, or about the depth of your kids at the waist... They then are like.. 
They don't usually go "swimming" after i chat w/em....


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

With only one arm, how did you swim in?

Wouldn't you just swim in a circle?


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> The guy was using a walmart special combo and throwing a gotcha plug. He hooks up and fights the fish for at least a 30-45 minutes and up comes about a 50 lb Cobia


And you tell me, what does this teach you??????????????????????????????????????????? Walmart, here we come...................


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

I caught a skate this weekend on my fishfinder rig, had it upsidedown on the beach working the 4/0 circle hook out. It wasn't cooperating and really wanted to keep the hook for some reason, so I had my big pliers and the needlenose both working on it.

A lady comes up to me while I'm doing this with a truly disgusted look on her face and says "Did you just catch that?"

I paused for a second, and told her, no, I'm running a swim up dental clinic for skates.

She said "oh" and walked down the beach.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

That is funny,and appropriate too.


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oldscout2 said:


> I caught a skate this weekend on my fishfinder rig, had it upsidedown on the beach working the 4/0 circle hook out. It wasn't cooperating and really wanted to keep the hook for some reason, so I had my big pliers and the needlenose both working on it.
> 
> A lady comes up to me while I'm doing this with a truly disgusted look on her face and says "Did you just catch that?"
> 
> ...



Funny, my wife told me she saw a marine fisheries dentist conducting a swim up dental clinic and I thought she was just kidding.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Tadpole1 said:


> Funny, my wife told me she saw a marine fisheries dentist conducting a swim up dental clinic and I thought she was just kidding.


You better hope no one tells your wife you were making fun of her on P&S!
;-)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

dena said:


> With only one arm, how did you swim in?
> 
> Wouldn't you just swim in a circle?


Lots of funny posts here, but this one easily takes the prize.
Huge Points for adopting the Touron persona, and serving it up as dry as a perfect Martini.


----------



## stumpp (Jul 13, 2010)

Top 2 favorite dumb questions i have been asked whil fishing, pier or surf:
"What are you doing!??????" My response "Re-enacting Ben Franklins' discovery of electricity!!!!"

While cleaning my catch of the day: "What/Why are you doing that?"


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

If your stupid today; you'll be stupid tomorrow.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I was at the local bait shop; Hatteras Jacks last year at OBX when two guys came in and began asking me what I fish for, what rigs I use, what I use for bait, where I fish, ect. The owner was busy so I was nice and helped them with the information. Later in the day they showed up at Oregon Inlet and ask if the could fish near me. Fishing was slow so, once again I was nice and helped them make their rigs, showed them how to bait up ect. They started catch trout and puppy drum one after another. I looked like a dumb--- standing there not even getting a bite. My wife was in the truck just laughing............... All I could do was smile. Deputydog


----------

